# Finally have a new bandsaw



## NCWoodArt (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok I finally raised enough cash that the wife let me buy my saw on the credit card 

Now I still need to raise $500 to pay it off- I got 1 free blade with saw, Woodcraft kicked in free Timberwolf resaw blade 3/4" wide & I purchased an extra blade 1/2" wide & used my 10% off birthday coupon which they bumped to 15% off on the new blade.

Took about 3.5 hours to set up & get the blade dialed in.

I resawed a piece of Red oak burl that had some defects in it. to make it a usable thickness of good wood.

This piece is 2-1/4" thick x 6" square. Man this thing is light years better than my old Sears 12" saw.

Me so Happy Happy Happy!:irishjig:

Per my agreement with Kevin- send me all your wood to be resawed for your donations to the bandsaw fund. Wait I did send wood with the donation so it may have been a fair deal.:lolol:


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats on your new saw!!! HAPPY DAYS ARE HERE.

Foot


----------



## Sprung (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice! What saw did you get?


----------



## NCWoodArt (Sep 1, 2013)

The Rikon 10-325 14" deluxe, they had it on sale for $849.00


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 1, 2013)

man its fun having a new bandsaw isnt it?


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats on the new saw!


----------



## Sprung (Sep 1, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> The Rikon 10-325 14" deluxe, they had it on sale for $849.00



Nice! If I hadn't scored my recent Craigslist find, that was the saw I was going to try and save up to eventually buy down the road. Everything I've read about it makes it sound like it's a great saw and one that you'll enjoy having and using.


----------



## SENC (Sep 1, 2013)

I have the same saw, a bit older version... you'll love it. Check out the alex snodgrass bandsaw setup video on youtube.


----------



## JonLanier (Sep 2, 2013)

Congratulations!

Everytime I think I get near to buy a new bandsaw (mine completely died), Something comes up that needs to be paid for (usually one of the kids things). I sure wish I could find a way to make extra 'bandsaw money' like you are. I'm almost jealous enough to become envious! :fit:

Really congrats, sounds like you made a good choice.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Sep 2, 2013)

Just made first real resaw cuts. Took it like butter through 12" thick cherry burl x 24" long. Also split a 12" thick piece of black locust burl- new saw + new resaw blade = happy me.

This may actually keep me from having to buy a bandsaw mill. 12" thick cuts more than handles most everything I use in my shop.


----------



## khobson (Sep 3, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> Ok I finally raised enough cash that the wife let me buy my saw on the credit card
> 
> Now I still need to raise $500 to pay it off- I got 1 free blade with saw, Woodcraft kicked in free Timberwolf resaw blade 3/4" wide & I purchased an extra blade 1/2" wide & used my 10% off birthday coupon which they bumped to 15% off on the new blade.
> 
> ...


 
I am in need of a couple of quality Red Oak Burl pen blanks....I know it won't cover the balance of your new saw, but maybe we can work something out if you would like to chip away at it!?!


----------

